# Interested in pressure points?



## paulk (Nov 13, 2001)

Found this site on the web, massive reference to accupressure points and meridians with more diagrams than lines of small print in a McDojo membership form.

Check it out at http://www.acuxo.com/ :yinyang:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2001)

Interesting site.  Not bad info.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 28, 2001)

www.BrassKnucklesCompany.com

heh heh heh
:hammer:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 28, 2001)

Isn't using Barss Knuckles cheating somehow?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 28, 2001)

But if Dillman can say he developed his big belly to protect his internal organs then I can say that I am developing my knuckles with various metals.
:hammer:


----------



## paulk (Nov 29, 2001)

I've heard one practitioner quote.

A man has a sixpack ( abdominal ) not beer, a real man has a onepack.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 29, 2001)

PaulK wrote: I've heard one practitioner quote. 

A man has a sixpack ( abdominal ) not beer, a real man has a onepack.

I believe a young man strives for the six pack, mine is just a keg.  More is better.:cheers:


----------

